# My Birthday present (hubby ROCKS!)



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

Found for $100


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

and now he's looking up the parts for it lol


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:dance: You definitely have a keeper! That's awesome.
Happy. Birthday!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Holy cow! clone that man!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Dang. Happy birthday to YOU!
Sweet deal.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

what parts? it looks complete!


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

It is but he was looking at the brush attachment and was also thinking that it looked like it was missing some part that would keep the large drum better centered, it has some play side to side on the large drum.

The textile center thought it was an old ashford, but after browsing pics online, we're thinking strauch...what do you all think?


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh and thanks for the happy birthdays


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

What a great birthday present! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Not a Strauch, they have a chain drive. May be a Clemes & Clemes


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

Though the petite models were a belt drive? It does have the pull out tray on it too that is stored underneath in the pics. Also I've been reading more on teeth per inch and this one is only about 30-35 but I saw it card angora rabbit fiber with my own eyes. The caution was given that it wasn't ideal for it but that it would work.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Wow! Great present! And happy birthday.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Can you get a better picture of it in better light? The hardware doesn't look right for a Strauch but it is really hard to tell in that photo.


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

That bottom pic shows the offset that had him thinking there was a piece missing. He's still planning to look it over more tonight after work and figure out how to adjust it properly. Needs cleaned sounds/feels like a bit of oil might be in order but I'm scared to try it until I've been to my fiber mentor's and had her look it over and teach me more about them. Studying drum carders now but was focusing more on hand cards as they were more my price range


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It looks like a nice drum carder even if we can't figure out who made it  I like that bit that pulls out to extend the infeed.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

He DOES Rock !!!! lucky duck you are !!! Happy Birthday and enjoy the husband ! eh, I mean the carder !


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Gasp! What a wonderful husband you have! 

Happy birthday!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday! What a great find (both the drum carder and your DH!)


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you  Birthday's actually not until Saturday, the present was just early


----------



## Jenstc2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

You really do have a keeper!!! Hope you'll be able to figure out if/what is missing and will be on your way to carding up a storm shortly! Also- have a lovely birthday!!


----------

